# Porsche 911s targa 2.4



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

*Hello there guys.
Thanks for viewing another write up from Dazzle Show Car Promotions.
This time we will present you a detail performed on a Porsche 911s Targa.

Lets proceed to the befores:

Wheels:





































A few randoms on paintwork:










































































































































































































































































































We tried a few combinations, to see which one worked better.
Finally We started correction on cutting Hex/LC pads and Meg's 105.




























Panos, my business partner, was refining the paint with Menzerna SF4000 and a polishing pad on the Kestrel.










Some Finished Shots before wax:

















































































































































We went for Swissvax Shield for this green Targa, after one layer of Wet Glaze 2.0 .










Wax hazing



















And the finished shots after LSP:





















































































































































































Wheels were cleaned with CG Diablo Gel wheel cleaner/ Iron X and tyres were dressed with G6 Hypercoat.

Time was pushing on this one, so please excuse the lack of photo documents.
Comments and questions are more than welcomed.​*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Great finish to the car fantastic colour :thumb:


----------



## 55lbrown (May 14, 2011)

one the most amazing green cars i ve every seen. Excellent ,well done


----------



## 524jus (Mar 19, 2013)

Excellent job!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Well done there..I guess all the metallic parts done with Swissvax Metal polish?


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Amazing, love the colour


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good. This guise of 911 always reminds me of the miraculous self repairing model from Commando.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Amazing. Fab car as as well. Who wouldn't want one?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Dazzling outcome.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Fantastic work/looks superb :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work ... amazing car


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

she looks dam good now well done :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work again on a 70s classic.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovely color, you have done some great cars recently!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

dazzlecar said:


>


In a word WOW


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely turnaround on a legendary car:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Love it, well done, you get to work on some beautiful cars


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fine work!


----------



## Dcally (Apr 14, 2013)

Love the correction done on this brilliant finished product


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

What can I say Andreas and Panos another work of art by Dazzle :thumb:

Mario


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

such a great period colour Hell Grun!! looks great


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Looks like the car was repainted :doublesho

Excellent !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful! Top work guys, that looks perfect! I love the colour!


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Superb, this looks like new and not a classic car!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Top work. Looks epic :thumb:


----------

